# Dad's old fountain pen



## Woodchipper (Aug 4, 2018)

I was going through old photos and labeling them. Dad had a box that held a lot of things including this old fountain pen. It is a Parker. It is black and may have some accenting in the grooves. I think he might have had this during WWII in the South Pacific. Not really sure how old it is. Don't think it has a dollar value but has more sentimental value.


----------



## Penultimate (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi, check the body with a magnifier. The pen name like Vacumatic and a date code are probably stamped on it. If the pen is not a lever filler then it might be a Vacumatic. The jeweled end of the pen body will unscrew showing the pump plunger. 

I was looking thru some old pens and pencils in my Dad's stuff and found a Vacumatic made in 1934. As a bonus, it had my great Uncle 's name engraved on it. 

Nice find. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 4, 2018)

It is worth having it refurbished. Definitely looks like a vacumatic. Look for date code. Then research.
Don


----------



## Curly (Aug 4, 2018)

A bit of information here.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 4, 2018)

Pete's link didn't work for me, but I knew where it was aiming -- Richard Binder's website is a treasure-trove of information about fountain pens.

Try THIS LINK

Just going by the jewel on the end of the blind cap (at the end of the barrel), this pen dates to before 1942. The metal ring on the end of the cap went away -- the brass was needed for the war effort.

The design of the clip, and other details, will help you date it fairly accurately (even if you cannot read or decipher the Parker date marks on the pen barrel.)

 It's a beautiful pen, and whether it has a high dollar value or not I'd expect it is of immense value to you. Please consider getting it overhauled and use it at every opportunity.


----------



## Curly (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks Duncan. That’s what I get when I copy and paste links using my phone.


----------



## corgicoupe (Aug 30, 2018)

I had two Parker Vacumatics like that restored by Danny Fudge at TheWritePen. He suggested I double the insurance given with Priority Mail, which should give you some idea as to value of your find. I think restoration cost was about $50 total for the two pens.


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't think I will have it refurbished.  I did that to an antique shotgun before I found that  was a "no-no." Ruined the value.


----------

